
The fall of the USSR - ppog
http://www.ianwelsh.net/the-fall-of-the-ussr/
======
maxharris
_The great problem with most critiques of the USSR is that they do not explain
its successes._

Why is it even remotely acceptable to speak of "successes" when the full
context is that this nation murdered between 20-60 million human beings? Much
of this occurred completely outside of a wartime context:

[http://www.hawaii.edu/powerkills/USSR.TAB1.1.GIF](http://www.hawaii.edu/powerkills/USSR.TAB1.1.GIF)

See "How Many Did Stalin Really Murder?"
[http://www.distributedrepublic.net/archives/2006/05/01/how-m...](http://www.distributedrepublic.net/archives/2006/05/01/how-
many-did-stalin-really-murder/)

~~~
hourislate
There will always be apologists for this system based on murder and monumental
evil, where each generation lied to the next.

Russia was at the center of this abomination. For some reason the Russian
people people never learned anything from 800 years of history. Today they
continue to love their tyrants and embrace poverty, lies, murder and evil. We
can only hope their moment of enlightenment is near.

